# Hands anyone?



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Since most of us work with our hands and such, I found this story quite inspirational.

Necessity is the mother of all inventions!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1a7_1369470293


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe inspirational, but the guy had a "fishing explosive" accident, and apparently Chinese prosthetics were terrible. I just wonder how he made them it probably took 8 years because of the terrible prosthetics he had.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sad when people are blowing up the fish so they can eat!


----------

